# CP3 foundation news



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*link*


> *2<SUP>nd</SUP> Annual Chris Paul's Winston-Salem Weekend
> September 14-16, 2007​
> For more information about Chris Paul's Winston-Salem Weekend please email [email protected].
> 
> ...


*
*​*
I don't have a link,but I've just seen a commercial advertising the preseason game between the Bobcats and Hornets October 26.It shall be held at the Lawrence Joel Veterans Memorial Coliseum in Winston-Salem,NC and proceeds shall benefit the CP3 foundation as well.​*​


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

“Chris Paul’s Winston-Salem Weekend” Tips Off with Day of Service​
_The CP3 Foundation is proud to announce today that the 2nd annual “Chris Paul’s Winston-Salem Weekend” will kick-off with a Day of Service on Friday, September 14, 2007. This city-wide charity effort will unite many citizens and organizations throughout Winston-Salem under the banner of Paul’s vision to further invest in his hometown community. The Youth Day of Service will consist of four simultaneous charitable service projects including a Habitat for Humanity house build, Feed the Children food distribution to local needy families, Keep Winston-Salem Beautiful community clean-up and a youth literacy program at the Lewisville branch of the Forsyth County Public Library.

The Day of Service will begin with a special Habitat for Humanity dedication ceremony at 1738 Burton Street in Kimberly Park, the site of the first home sponsored by the CP3 Foundation. Paul, Mayor Allen Joines and other Habit for Humanity executives will be on hand to bestow this new house to Winston-Salem’s Ms. Yvonnia Jones and family.

“I applaud Chris and his foundation for their mission to help more Winston-Salem residents and local organizations by conducting several community service projects," said Mayor Joines. “This charitable event is truly a city-wide effort that will produce many visible benefits for the entire community.”_

More

CP3 is always active in the community. Nice.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Paul putting more than money into charity work*​
_Professional athletes are a charitable bunch, by and large.

They know they are fortunate to be professional athletes, and most of them know the value of giving back to the community in some form._

_There are some knuckleheads and downright idiots who are professional athletes, of course, and you read about them almost every day. But that’s true of sportswriters, sportscasters, sports-page readers and people in all other walks of life, too._

_This weekend, the focus in Winston-Salem will turn away from professional sports’ knuckleheads to professional sports’ do-gooders, and the good being done by them.

It will start on Thursday, in reality, when several of Chris Paul’s teammates from the New Orleans Hornets and friends from around the NBA start arriving to participate in the 2007 Chris Paul’s Winston-Salem Weekend._

_Tyson Chandler, Rudy Gay, Andre Iguodala, Bobby Jackson, Raymond Felton, Sean May and Byron Scott are among those who will be in town for the three-day festival, which Paul started last year after his rookie season with the Hornets._

More here


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

A few pics were put on his website. Click on Winston-Salem Weekend 2007.

http://www.chrispaul3.com/ssp/gallery


----------

